# Tybee Charter Report



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 2, 2017)

The inshore for trout and reds has been picky but still able to put a few on the boat on a 4 hour trip.  The inshore sheep are chewing as well, no huge ones but if you're a meat hunter, you will have plenty to share.  Offshore sheep have been on fire.  Big 8lb+ fish with a ton of cookie cutters.  I hope everyone has a good weekend.  The water has been rough but the fish are biting.  Be safe and God bless.


----------



## shallowminded (Mar 2, 2017)

Is that the new rig? Beautiful boat. Thanks for the report and pics. Looks like it is going to be windy out there through this weekend.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 2, 2017)

It is the new skeeter. Sx2250. Thank you very much. I am inshore Saturday and unsure what I'm doing Sunday but it will be put up here unless there is a cancelation. I'm going to start putting constand reports up.


----------



## shotgunhales (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice rig! thanks for the report


----------



## sea trout (Mar 3, 2017)

good job man!
And the new boat looks fantastic!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks gentleman. Look forward to seeing you at the marina sea trout


----------

